
Every Color Has A Name - kirubakaran
http://chir.ag/projects/name-that-color/
======
chime
If you are colorblind, you may be interested in the
<http://www.colblindor.com/color-name-hue/> app by Daniel Fluck.

Daniel is colorblind and contacted me to help him build an app that would let
colorblind users identify the base hue for any RGB color. While my app gives
fancy names like "Amethyst Smoke" and "Cobalt" it isn't helpful to users with
colorblindness. Daniel's app says the base hue is "Violet" and "Blue." What I
learnt about colorblindness is that it's not always absolute. You can have
Tritanomaly (blue-weakness) where everything looks just a bit off, not
completely red/green. See here: <http://www.colblindor.com/coblis-color-
blindness-simulator/>

------
Hexstream
A _comprehensive_ app of this kind would be really interesting. Like if it
supported X color names, Windows color names, web color names (from very
generic 16 "web-safe" color names to more specific like color names supported
by Firefox 3.0), and translation features:

"What's the equivalent of a red-hued version of color named X of palette A in
palette B?"

Would be great to only have to learn one color name set in detail and then
have access to pretty much every color name in every system (of course it
would support approximation too).

------
brendano
more source material <http://blog.doloreslabs.com/topics/colors/>

------
alexbosworth
Not quite every see Disco 69165A, 691650 many others

It's a clever idea though, kind of like colr.org

~~~
daltonlp
You mean <http://www.colr.org> ? :)

------
rudyfink
I'm sure this is honest, but it really strikes me as a random name generator
attached to interpolations between the standard 16 colors :).

~~~
Dobbs
I don't know about all or even most of these colors but a few names to color
combos I know from elsewhere. For instance 'cornflower blue' the default, was
a color I was playing with the other day.

~~~
snprbob86
Cornflower Blue is truly a storied color.

It is the default rendering clear color for the XNA Framework. Everyday, many
budding game developers take their first steps into programming with this
soothing blank screen: <http://images.google.com/images?q=cornflower+blue+xna>

~~~
chime
I set that as the default color because of Fight Club quote "Can I get this in
Cornflower Blue?" It's mentioned multiple times in Palahniuk's novels.

> <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0137523/quotes> Narrator: [voiceover] It
> must've been Tuesday. He was wearing his cornflower-blue tie.

If anyone's interested, here is my JS library with the code + color names that
is used in this app: <http://chir.ag/projects/ntc/>

~~~
snprbob86
A few customers thought we might have been referencing Fight Club, but I don't
think it was conscious. I think whoever coded the base game template just
liked that color :-)

